# Czech Open 2009



## Ton (Mar 27, 2009)

*Czech Open 2009*
Date : 17,18 and 19 July 2009
City : Pardubice, Czech
Venue : CEZ Arena
Registration : You have to register at the WCA and at the Official CZECH tournament site

WCA Registration : WCA Registration ( and Czec site)
OFFICIAL CZECH OPEN SITE : CZECH OPEN Registration
fill in Tournament : Rubik's cube
Tournament site : Rubik's cube tournament
Tournament details : Download information


----------



## Ton (Mar 30, 2009)

Date's are confirmed and agreed. Me and Jarda (Jaroslav Flejberk) and Milan and Josef will be in the organization. 

Web site for registration will be opened mid April

Since it is 3 days all events will be in the schedule, not sure about feet ,than again why not... 

I think I will do 

Friday
6x6, 7x7 , FM , 4x4 bld , 5x5 bld , square1

If you have suggestions about the schedule/events , please feel free to share them with me. The schedule will be final mid April when I launch the site

Ton


----------



## Ton (Mar 30, 2009)

Proposed schedule

Friday	
9:00 AM	Registration
9:30 AM	4x4x4 Rubik's Cube blindfolded & 5x5x5 Rubik's Cube blindfolded
11:30 AM	Rubik's Fewest Moves
12:30 PM	Lunch
1:00 PM	6x6x6 Cube
2:15 PM	7x7x7 Cube
3:45 PM	Square 1
4:35 PM	Feet
5:00 PM	Ceremony

SATURDAY	
9:00 AM	Registration
9:30 AM	Rubik's Cube Multiple Blindfolded
10:30 AM	Rubik's Master Magic & Rubik's Magic
11:10 AM	Rubik's Cube: One-handed
12:15 PM	Lunch
12:45 PM	Clock
1:15 PM	Pyraminx
2:00 PM	2x2x2 Cube
3:45 PM	Megaminx
4:25 PM	Rubik's Cube: One-handed
5:15 PM	Ceremony

Sunday	
9:30 AM	4x4x4 Cube
10:45 AM	Rubik's Cube first round
12:35 PM	Lunch
1:10 PM	Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded
2:00 PM	Rubik's Cube second round
2:45 PM	5x5x5 Cube
4:15 PM	Rubik's Cube final
5:15 PM	Ceremony


----------



## TMOY (Mar 30, 2009)

Ton said:


> 2:00 PM	2x2x2 Cube
> 3:50 PM	Megaminx
> 4:20 PM	Rubik's Cube: One-handed


110 minutes for 2^3 and only 30 minutes for megaminx ?


----------



## Ton (Mar 30, 2009)

TMOY said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > 2:00 PM	2x2x2 Cube
> ...



Yes for megaminx I estimate I will have at most 24 competitor only 10 or so can do an average , I use 8 timers....

for the 2x2 I think I end up with 70 competitors

After a month of registration I will adjust the schedule


----------



## Sebastien (Mar 31, 2009)

4x4 and 5x5 BLD should both start at 9:30 as usually. Same for Magic and Master Magic.


----------



## Ton (Mar 31, 2009)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> 4x4 and 5x5 BLD should both start at 9:30 as usually. Same for Magic and Master Magic.



I will update this


----------



## Rama (Mar 31, 2009)

I will be there.


----------



## Slash (Apr 1, 2009)

I'll be there too, I hope with a big hungarian team When will you post it to wca.org?


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 1, 2009)

For sure after last year!


----------



## Sebastien (Apr 1, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> For sure after last year!



And I'd like to get a seat in your car if possible ;-)


----------



## Gunnar (Apr 1, 2009)

This sounds like a really great competition. I'm gonna try to get myself and some other swedes to it. All events + fun with cubers for three days is something I don't wanna miss.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 1, 2009)

Great! I'll come! 
I've waited for a competition on the holidays where there's not as big chans of missing something important that you can't reschedule. 

I'll try to come, hope some more Swedes join us Gunnar  Some probably will.


----------



## Ton (Apr 1, 2009)

Slash said:


> I'll be there too, I hope with a big hungarian team When will you post it to wca.org?



As soon as the Czech site of the championship is online ,else you can not book accommodation. The cheapest is 8.50 Euro....a day.....

Some details
Price per registration is - 8 EUR after 15 June

Discount 4 EUR - student, eldery ... and 
Discount of 2 EUR - means must pay 6 EUR if registration is done before 15 June

Schedule to post it next week


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 2, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> For sure after last year!



seeing as i missed out last year... may i mitfahren?!


----------



## jazzthief81 (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh me too! Pretty, pretty please with sugar on top?


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 2, 2009)

I have added Czech to the shared travelling thread


----------



## Rama (Apr 27, 2009)

The Czech Open 2009 will take place on July 17-19, 2009 in Pardubice, Czech Republic. Check out the Czech Open 2009 website for more information and registration.

It's a Three day event!!!!


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 28, 2009)

Gunnar said:


> This sounds like a really great competition. I'm gonna try to get myself and some other swedes to it. All events + fun with cubers for three days is something I don't wanna miss.


Your name reminds me of him: http://www.officeguns.com/officegunners.html


----------



## Ton (Apr 28, 2009)

Registration is now open
Czech Open 2009
Date : 17,18 and 19 July 2009
City : Pardubice, Czech
Venue : CEZ Arena
Registration : You have to register at the WCA and at the Official CZECH tournament site

WCA Registration : WCA Registration ( and Czec site)
OFFICIAL CZECH OPEN SITE : CZECH OPEN Registration
fill in Tournament : Rubik's cube
Tournament site : Rubik's cube tournament
Tournament details : Download information


----------



## Ton (Apr 28, 2009)

Please note that the university accommodation is cheap, but if you like a clean place to sleep, this is probably not a good choice


----------



## Sebastien (Apr 28, 2009)

The time schedule is a bit weird. There are so many odd finishing times  

Also there are no formats (Average of 5 etc.).

And what exactly does # comp mean. If I get it right it is the limit for competitors for each event. Do you really mean that only 25 people can do 3x3 BLD or only 35 can do 4x4?

Btw, there is 1 real mistake (I think you wanted to start 5x5 BLD at 9:30 as well as 4x4 BLD)


----------



## Ton (Apr 28, 2009)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> The time schedule is a bit weird. There are so many odd finishing times
> 
> Also there are no formats (Average of 5 etc.).
> 
> ...



the odd times are the calculated estimated time based on the # expected number of competitors, it is not a maximum 

I will add the format , 4x4 Bld and 5x5 Bld can start at the same time , both best of 2


----------



## TMOY (Apr 28, 2009)

Another weird thing: the format for FMC being a combined final.
What does it mean, if after say 20 minutes you haven't found a decent solution yet then you must stop ?


----------



## Ton (Apr 28, 2009)

TMOY said:


> Another weird thing: the format for FMC being a combined final.
> What does it mean, if after say 20 minutes you haven't found a decent solution yet then you must stop ?



Well it was 23:45 when I post it and I started at 4:45 to bring Bredan to schiphol, so I forgive my self since important was that we can start registration

next time I will call you at 0:00 to review the site before posting


----------



## Sebastien (Apr 28, 2009)

Ton said:


> TMOY said:
> 
> 
> > Another weird thing: the format for FMC being a combined final.
> ...



no offense, he just wants to help.

Another mistake that I see now is "Combined Final" at the first One-Handed round.

Anyway: Great timeschedule. I really hope that my plan will work so that I can make it there.


----------



## Ton (Apr 28, 2009)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > TMOY said:
> ...


It is help full , but email feedback is more appropriate


----------



## Stefan (Apr 28, 2009)

What's the "Accommodation request" field in the CZECH OPEN Registration form? Do I enter when I arrive/leave and they will organize something for me? And is that what we cubers ought to do? If so, shall I enter my choice of hotel as well? Where will most cubers be staying?


----------



## Bryan (Apr 28, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> What's the "Accommodation request" field in the CZECH OPEN Registration form?



I'm pretty sure Arnaud put "Attractive female".


----------



## Ton (Apr 28, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> What's the "Accommodation request" field in the CZECH OPEN Registration form? Do I enter when I arrive/leave and they will organize something for me? And is that what we cubers ought to do? If so, shall I enter my choice of hotel as well? Where will most cubers be staying?



Yep if you fill this in they reserve accomodotion, you can select a preferred hotel
see also
Download hotel info
http://www.czechopen.net/news/dokumenty2009/pce-rubik-en.rtf


----------



## Ton (Apr 29, 2009)

since competitions become very big to organize I propose to train people in pairs that will manage an event with my guidance

e.g 
Rama & Joel will arrange 4x4 Bld 
or Anround & Erik will arrange FM

etc
Do you like this challenge you can mail me 

This why you have some experience in organizing a competition and maybe next time I can train you all I do from the start of a competition


----------



## Ton (Apr 29, 2009)

Schedule update 4x4 limit is now best of 2 <1:20


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 29, 2009)

How many people will go to the semi finals and finals in 3x3?


----------



## TMOY (Apr 29, 2009)

I guess the "32" and "12" I see on the schedule are the answer to your question...


----------



## Erik (Apr 29, 2009)

Ton said:


> since competitions become very big to organize I propose to train people in pairs that will manage an event with my guidance
> 
> e.g
> Rama & Joel will arrange 4x4 Bld
> ...



I'd be glad to help you with FMC Ton


----------



## Rama (Apr 29, 2009)

I can also insert times into the computer all weekend long.


----------



## Sebastien (Apr 30, 2009)

Ton said:


> since competitions become very big to organize I propose to train people in pairs that will manage an event with my guidance
> 
> e.g
> Rama & Joel will arrange 4x4 Bld
> ...



I don't really get what you mean with "organizing" Ton. If you mean that such a group would print out the scrambles and scoresheets, prepare the excel sheet etc., this would be a huge chaos. But if not, what remains beside calling the competitors ?


Beside that, I'm confused with alle the possible places for accomodation. Does anyone know where most of the competitors will stay?


----------



## Ton (Apr 30, 2009)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > since competitions become very big to organize I propose to train people in pairs that will manage an event with my guidance
> ...



Previous year most of us where
University of Pardubice hostel ** garni
University of Pardubice dormitory * garni

I you care about some hygiene I would not recommend "University of Pardubice dormitory" The Hostel is oke , but you need 2 to 3 room mates


----------



## Slash (Apr 30, 2009)

What is the name of the railway station? I want to find a train but if I find for Pradubice, it gives me "Praha Holesovice" as arriving station. Is that the right? It's very imoprtant cause I want to count the travel payments.


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 30, 2009)

I've always hoped to go to a real comp...too bad...


----------



## hooboork (Apr 30, 2009)

Slash said:


> What is the name of the railway station? I want to find a train but if I find for Pradubice, it gives me "Praha Holesovice" as arriving station. Is that the right? It's very imoprtant cause I want to count the travel payments.




It´s not "Pradubice" but Pardubice. You can find your train here: http://jizdnirady.idnes.cz/vlakyautobusy/spojeni/ - button for English version is in the middle of site on the right hand side.
And name of railway station is: Pardubice hlavni nadrazi (Pardubice main station)


----------



## Slash (May 3, 2009)

thanx, I made a mistake in the name sorry I was NooB


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 3, 2009)

TMOY said:


> I guess the "32" and "12" I see on the schedule are the answer to your question...



Oh  thanks.. I didn't notice that..


----------



## Ton (Jul 7, 2009)

If you travel by car in Czech you need a vignette (highway permit) which you can but at the border or at a gas station, a permit for 7 days is CZK 220 (circa €7,50)

Speed limits are 31mph (50kph) in built-up areas, 55mph (90kph) outside built-up areas and 80mph (130kph) on motorways. Motorways run from Prague to Plzen, Podebrady to Bratislava (Slovak Republic) via Brno. Users of the Czech motorways have to buy a vignette 
vignet for 7 days CZK 220 (circa €7,50)
vignet for 1 month : CZK 330 (circa €11)
vignet for 1 (2009) this year: CZK 1000 (circa €35)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 10, 2009)

I mailed Ron to put me in the Clock event, but I was too late. Is there anyone who is registered for Clock, who doesn't want to compete in it? Because Ron has put me in the Clock event at WC2009, but I can't qualify, if I can't compete in Clock at Czech Open. Is there anyone who would like to switch with me?


----------



## Ton (Jul 10, 2009)

Closing date for registration is moved to 14 july,as I need 15 july to prepare score sheets, update web site for live results etc


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 10, 2009)

Am I then in time after all to ask if you could register me for Clock as well?


----------



## Ton (Jul 10, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Am I then in time after all to ask if you could register me for Clock as well?



I have updated you, but via the forum there is no guarantee that I will get your update. All competition related question should send to me by email.....


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Jul 13, 2009)

Where are all the other Germans who were already registered? Am I really the only German Speedcuber who goes to Czech Open? Czech Republic is a neighbouring country to Germany and for me (and I think for some others as well) it's the nearest competition to my home (I have to drive about 350km to Pardubice but 520km to Gütersloh).


----------



## gasmus (Jul 14, 2009)

By any chance is anyone travelling from (or passing through) Prague who would be able to pick me up? It would save me a lot of trouble Thanks


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 14, 2009)

gasmus said:


> By any chance is anyone travelling from (or passing through) Prague who would be able to pick me up? It would save me a lot of trouble Thanks


Travelling arrangements are a bit sketchy by now. We will arrive early during the night on Friday and it looks as if we have 1 more free spot in the car. MSN with Erik (often online) or me (only sometimes online) is your best option

I know Lars is taking the train so contacting him could be useful as well


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Jul 14, 2009)

gasmus said:


> By any chance is anyone travelling from (or passing through) Prague who would be able to pick me up? It would save me a lot of trouble Thanks



I will drive to Pardubice on Thursday afternoon and I guess I will passing through Prague at about 17:00. It would be no problem picking you up.


----------



## gasmus (Jul 14, 2009)

Markus Pirzer said:


> gasmus said:
> 
> 
> > By any chance is anyone travelling from (or passing through) Prague who would be able to pick me up? It would save me a lot of trouble Thanks
> ...



well my plane arrives early on thursday morning so this would suit me a bit better. Thanks guys

(if it makes things easier, feel free to add me on MSN)


----------



## Kenny (Jul 14, 2009)

Which of you will arrive on Thursday (or earlier)? We could have some kind of meeting. (We arrive around 3PMish.)


----------



## Ton (Jul 15, 2009)

Registration is closed, I only accept registration on site at the CEZA Arena for the 3x3 event 

See you in Czech
Ton


----------



## Zava (Jul 15, 2009)

Kenny said:


> Which of you will arrive on Thursday (or earlier)? We could have some kind of meeting. (We arrive around 3PMish.)



I thought about the same. I talked about this with István (Kocza) and he told me we're able to go to the CEZ arena on thursday afternoon-evening. If anyone wants to have a meeting, we'll be there!


----------



## Wojto (Jul 16, 2009)

I have got a lot of stickers for sell

Set including 7 colours (black, white, orange, red, yellow, green, blue)

0,50 euro - 2x2 ES
1 euro - 3x3, 4x4 ES/Meff, 5x5 V, 6X6 V, 7X7 V, Square-1

Set 2x2-7x7 - 5 euro

If you wont buy just find me, my photo is in my WCA profile: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008WOJT01

See you in Pardubice!


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 16, 2009)

Erik and I have 2 places left in the car. If you can be at Schiphol at 18:00 or Enschede at 20:00 you can have a free trip.

You have to travel light because we don't have much room for bagage (we are taking a lot of Ton's stuff)

PM me or Erik if you want to join


----------



## Ton (Jul 16, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Erik and I have 2 places left in the car. If you can be at Schiphol at 18:00 or Enschede at 20:00 you can have a free trip.
> 
> You have to travel light because we don't have much room for bagage (we are taking a lot of Ton's stuff)
> 
> PM me or Erik if you want to join



Lol, but I have a good reason, as I bring mine and Ron's competition equipment+ Rubik's gift bag and 57 new Rubik's medals
Czech
2006 19 competitors ( 2 timers) 9 events , 1 WR
2007 26 competitors ( 4 timers) 16 events , 5 WRs
2008 44 competitors ( 6 timers) 15 events , 1 WR
2009 55 competitors ( 10 timers) 19 events , 2 WR


----------



## antros (Jul 20, 2009)

great thanks for cheering (mainly Poles and Hungarians;]) the damage that did not help my stress


----------



## Rune (Jul 20, 2009)

Ton said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Erik and I have 2 places left in the car. If you can be at Schiphol at 18:00 or Enschede at 20:00 you can have a free trip.
> ...




2006 19 competitors ( 2 timers) 9 events , 2 WRs?


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 21, 2009)

Czech Open was a great tournament for me personally. I broke some very old PB's that I was afraid wouldn't be broken ever. All of the averages (except OH) I broke were not just PB in competition, but also PB at home!

*3x3x3: 20.30 average* (was 21.29). It could have been sub 20 if I didn't become so nervous after the first 3 great solves
*5x5x5: 2:04.93 average* (was 2:08.29)
*5x5x5: 1:55.53 single* (was 2:02.25). I did my first sub 2 ever with 1:57.53 and then I broke it again. Finally getting sub 2 was SUCH a great feeling
*3x3x3_oh: 38.21* (was 39.79). The last two solves were horrible so I hope to break this one soon.
*megaminx: 2:37.86 average* (was 3:03.89 last week and 3:06.32 before that). I really don't know where this came from. They weren't even good or easy solves
*megaminx: 2:29.78 single *(was 2:36.90). I can do sub 2:30????
*square-1: 55.75 average* (was 56.48). The worst solve (for me) was the new WR (for Piotr). I saw that it was a very special scramble and tried to solve it "fmc-style" but failed. Someone has this on camera and I must look like a crazy men, constantly pointing at the puzzle and not turning for many seconds while trying to solve the entire thing in my head (failing)
*7x7x7: 6:22.28 average* (was 6:50.01). Uhmmmm, what??? Must have been a timer that was running slower. My 7x7x7 turns very bad and pops often but somehow I managed to do decent centers, excellent edges and very good 3x3x3 3 times in a row. I guess Stefan has some catching up to do now 
*7x7x7: 6:17.94 single* (was 6:29.15). This solve had > 4 minutes centers and I was afraid of not making 7 minutes and generally sucking. But my pairing was done in about 1:30 and 3x3x3 in about 35 seconds.

The only bad things were DNF-ing FMC because I wrote down my safety solve wrong (wrong A-Perm) and not qualifying for 6x6x6 (POPperdePOPperdePOP) and 4x4x4 (just not sub 1:20 often enough)

Also, Clement Gallet DNF-ed both his 3x3x3_blind solves for the first time ever and now the statistics page is not working anymore. Coincidence, I think not


----------



## Zava (Jul 21, 2009)

hey, if anyone has pictures/videos of the competition (and especially pictures/videos of the hungarian guys  ) please PM me. thanks


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 21, 2009)

I have picture's of Czech Open 2009 , tonight I'll post it and most of pictures are my photo's with Hungarians cubers and Polska cubers ( and special Tom Tom Zaba) and I feel sorry that I have commanded him to cut his hair ;( .

So at WC 2009 he will wear a WIG or he can lean it from Gael Dusser's hair


----------



## antros (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you for rice snacks Maria, were very tasty!
Go Go Crazycubemom!!! You are the best ;]


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 21, 2009)

I hope that everyone that has photo's and/or video's will share them online somewhere (personal webpage, youtube, flickr, facebook, etc) and that there will be a link in this topic and on a media section at http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CzechOpen2009

I am looking forward to Olivers many interviews


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 21, 2009)

I want to thank you :

AVG , who has carried my Rice cooker , Water cooker, Ton's stuff, my clean cloths , hair dryer, RICE , noodle soups hihihihih in his car so I must thank to your car too  so tonight my stuff's will be back to my home .


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 21, 2009)

Crazycubemom said:


> I want to thank you :
> 
> AVG , who has carried my Rice cooker , Water cooker, Ton's stuff, my clean cloths , hair dryer, RICE , noodle soups hihihihih in his car so I must thank to your car too  so tonight my stuff's will be back to my home .


Your stuff will be brought back to your house. Because of all the travelling we should test if it still works. You can test Ton's stuff, the clean clothes and the hair dryer another time


----------



## joey (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow arnaud, they are some impressive results!


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 21, 2009)

joey said:


> Wow arnaud, they are some impressive results!


It was very warm in there and there were many pretty girls and women. I was also feeling very happy after UK Open and I felt "warmed up" from doing solves there. All of these are factors I consider very beneficial to my times.

But getting this many PB's and by such a big margin after many years of cubing was very unexpected. It also really raised the bar for future tournaments


----------



## joey (Jul 21, 2009)

Not many people can use a competition to "warm up" for their next competiton 

Did you know?
- joey had text erik, with "", about the 5x5 WR before Erik had even done anymore solves


----------



## Henrik (Jul 21, 2009)

Here are some fun interviews by Olivér

Lars V.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyz5nlRRKhg

Piotr
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBPVnrcQF6w

Balázs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GN-7K3J9mss

Breandan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WPvNCXrEhI

Gábor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDmUQ3pvIMM

Rama
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6CFulRre74

Olivér interviewed by Erik
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvlAkNoT5Ts

Erik
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YIWZzjU4Hs

Arnaud
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mK8aiXUlMuw


----------



## Rama (Jul 21, 2009)

joey said:


> Not many people can use a competition to "warm up" for their next competiton



Yep, I wanna make a The Hague open just before the WC09.


----------



## Escher (Jul 21, 2009)

Is it just me, or did Arnaud actually say that if you mess with me then Charlie will mess with you below the waist!?!


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 21, 2009)

Escher said:


> Is it just me, or did Arnaud actually say that if you mess with me then Charlie will mess with you below the waist!?!


Yes, Arnaud said that "if Oliver would mess with Arnaud, Charlie would mess with him, below the waist".

This might require a little background information:
1) Messin' is the process of putting your hand on someones shoulder followed by a friendly push while saying 'messin'. It was pretty popular during UK Masters and we developed many variations like surprise messin', remote messin', dual messin', pinguin messin', etc
2) Oliver is a giant
3) Charlie is....n't


(I haven't actually watched the video's because youtube is blocked at work)


----------



## Escher (Jul 21, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me, or did Arnaud actually say that if you mess with me then Charlie will mess with you below the waist!?!
> ...



Haha, okay, I see.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 21, 2009)

I can't believe how Piotr Michal Padlewski is pronounced lol


----------



## Erik (Jul 21, 2009)

it's not that hard compared to saying: nejkulatoulinkatesji really fast  (it's Czech meaning 'the most round')

p.s. I actually succeeded on saying it better than a Czech guy who never heard of the word after a while.

p.s. 2 


*lost:* my sunglasses ... :S

Edit: extra did you know:
- that with the 2 9's I got at Czech I now have a total of 10 sub-10's?


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jul 21, 2009)

Photos are online:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/larsvandenbergh/collections/72157621627884933/


----------



## prażeodym (Jul 21, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> I can't believe how Piotr Michal Padlewski is pronounced lol



Yeah my pronunciation is very bad


----------



## Rama (Jul 21, 2009)

Erik said:


> *lost:* my sunglasses ... :S



Time for some Wayfarer's again.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 21, 2009)

I knew it. I am going to spend my entire night watching photo's, video's, etc


----------



## Kenny (Jul 21, 2009)

prażeodym said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe how Piotr Michal Padlewski is pronounced lol
> ...


Nope, that's not what he's talking about, it's about the pronunciation of your NAME. )


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 21, 2009)

Piotr sounds *Peeot-ter*


----------



## Ton (Jul 21, 2009)

TV item on Czech Open 2009

http://www.ct24.cz/regionalni/61191-pardubice-hosti-czech-open-2009/

Translated



http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=en&js=y&u=http://www.ct24.cz/regionalni/61191-pardubice-hosti-czech-open-2009/&sl=auto&tl=en&history_state0=

Question, what conclusion could you make of the Czech Open?


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jul 21, 2009)

Ton said:


> Question, what conclusion could you make of the Czech Open?



Location:

Doesn't get much better than this. Pardubice is a town with lots of nice places to go to (pubs, restaurants, swimming pool,...) and has incredibly cheap places to stay and eat. 
Because the Czech Republic is located quite centrally in the European continent, it attracts people from many different countries and this gives it a very international character.
The beautiful city of Prague is only about a one and a half hour drive away.
Venue:

Big arena with plenty of room and tables to sit down.
I like the fact that the cube competition is part of a bigger event and there are lots of other things going on at the same time: the European Chess championship, bridge and Go competitions, and many other games. It adds a bit of spice to the whole.
Free coffee 
Good range of drinks and snacks can be bought at the venue, no need to go out for lunch unless you crave for a McFlurry (which is still only a 5 minute walk away).
Although the lighting in the arena is very good, it's a bit unfortunate that we're placed in a corner of the hall, which means that you have very strong light coming from one direction but it's quite dark from the other side. I'd like to see the organisation put us in a more prominent area further up the arena. 
Can't we swap with the bridge players? They're not supposed to see each other's cards anyway. 
Organisation:

Went extremely well in general. The schedule was almost followed to the letter, no excuses. 
People got badges with their groups printed on (a pity that it was a bit smudged on the back of the photo paper). 
I liked the fact that you encouraged people to help judging and scrambling without getting too annoyed (and btw, I fully understand why you would get angry). If not enough people volunteered, you simply warned them that you'll have to cancel events if they wouldn't cooperate. I think that's a good and polite way of reminding people that they too are responsible for making the competition go smoothly.
Having said that, I think people were actually very co-operative. But there's still room for improvement. It seems like the same people always end up doing the work and the same people refuse to do anything at all.
I appreciate that you ask us for feedback afterwards. That's the spirit of an organiser with the right intentions.

Final conclusion: this is one of the few tournaments on the calendar I wouldn't want to miss. This was the third time we went there and it never gets old, in fact it only gets better.


----------



## Ton (Jul 21, 2009)

Lessons learned:

-Use mat photo paper for badges
-Request for better light -position- , already done for next year
-Propose two change requests for the WCA , color blind sticker, design e.g green with dark green circle. Accept printed or painted colors on puzzle
-For the MBF I will split the group in two group for the ones who does 2 and 3 cubes in two in order to have enough judges, propose a change request to WCA admin page for register the number of cubes
-people who did not canceled for the Czech open will automatically be placed in waiting list,the next competitions limit will be set to 60. Only when not full these people will be registered, third time not canceled will be reported to WCA
-When I announce event will start at 9:30 means 9:30 and not 9:31 or 9:35 , just a reminder for the cubers. 
-people from first round when finished must seated on the tribune, so I am sure my judges do not disappear


----------



## Rama (Jul 21, 2009)

Ton said:


> Question, what conclusion could you make of the Czech Open?



More DNS's and DNF's for lazy people please.

Did you know that:

-Rama secretly is from the KGB?
-The Danish cubers support me with it?
-You can attract a cuber with a Rubik's Revolution just like you do with Batman with the Bat-Signal?


----------



## antros (Jul 21, 2009)

In Poland we do not have such problems with the organization, because we have a permanent team of judges. The judges in the majority are involved in max. 2 event and can judge the whole competition, if necessary, train the local volunteers no-cubers before competition. List of cubers to scrambling shall be published prior to the competition on forum Polish Speedcubing Association. With such a solution more easily enforce discipline and stick to schedule.


----------



## Erik (Jul 21, 2009)

That's a nice solution. But it takes quite some effort to find enough people volunteering I think? I wouldn't mind a full team of Czech girls judging 
Back to topic. I never had a competition where there was so much pressure from the organisation about scrambling. It wouldn't be a problem if everyone did an equal amount of effort... still raising cubers to have better manners is not really possible apparently. 
Weirdly I never saw a tournament that was so marked by this subject, why is that? We didn't have an extraordinary high amount of competitors...


----------



## Ton (Jul 21, 2009)

Some pictures

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157621639438249/


----------



## Ton (Jul 21, 2009)

antros said:


> In Poland we do not have such problems with the organization, because we have a permanent team of judges. The judges in the majority are involved in max. 2 event and can judge the whole competition, if necessary, train the local volunteers no-cubers before competition. List of cubers to scrambling shall be published prior to the competition on forum Polish Speedcubing Association. With such a solution more easily enforce discipline and stick to schedule.



Well the organistation in Czech is one person.....me. For the events I compete I had some help for the score taking. There was exactly 1 non cuber judging and 2 who did some score taking. I do not have any pool of volunteers in Czech as the community of cubers in Czech is only about 5 cubers....


----------



## Erik (Jul 21, 2009)

very nice pictures!


----------



## antros (Jul 22, 2009)

Ton said:


> Well the organistation in Czech is one person.....me. For the events I compete I had some help for the score taking. There was exactly 1 non cuber judging and 2 who did some score taking. I do not have any pool of volunteers in Czech as the community of cubers in Czech is only about 5 cubers....


I appreciate, as will all, Your hard work and commitment.


YouTube playlist (I will update on a regular basis), monocycle solv, golden blind solv, Erik pop etc.: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=CA7FD66E18B0EF59


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 22, 2009)

O wow... Now I know why Arnaud got his sub-2 solve. He finally gave up on using his rubik's brand and used a v-cube for once


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 22, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> O wow... Now I know why Arnaud got his sub-2 solve. He finally gave up on using his rubik's brand and used a v-cube for once


That were 2 sub-2 solves 

I know you are joking, but there is a serious difference for me between Rubiks and V5:
* Rubiks: 45 centers, 45 edges, 45 3x3x3
* V5: 40 centers, 60 edges, 35 3x3x3
I really focussed on edges this time and it paid off. I have used V5 in some other competitions and have gotten "horrible" averages with them.
My Rubiks 5x5x5 is really dying so I put it in my "retirement home" where it can have a nice time with other older cubes and discuss "the good old days"

About the competition: I love the idea of having 1 table with 1 scrambler and 2 judges dedicated to 2 scramble tables with 4 competitors that alternate


----------



## Ton (Jul 22, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> About the competition: I love the idea of having 1 table with 1 scrambler and 2 judges dedicated to 2 scramble tables with 4 competitors that alternate



Will not be efficient for combined finals and for big cubes as there are only a few who can scramble fast for big cubes. e.g. where do I find 5 fast scramblers for big cubes for Czech? Or for WC 2009, we need 9 scramblers???? I think for 5x5 the scrambler should scramble in less than 2:30 min at average around 2 min to be effective in this concept, which is possible but normally I can only find a few who/willing to scamble that fast. Maybe we can clone some AvG's 

Would be ideal for Rubik 3x3 first round with a big number of competitors like Indonesia 2009 or WC2009. We might try this for the Indonesian Open first round

Down side with this concept a competitor can not choice a spot ....


----------



## prażeodym (Jul 22, 2009)

Kenny said:


> prażeodym said:
> 
> 
> > Robert-Y said:
> ...



it's because everyone's talking to me piootoor and I habit it 

it was gr8 competition ;-) Nice to meet some non-Polish Speedcubers ;-)
See you in Word Championship ;-)


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 22, 2009)

Ton said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > About the competition: I love the idea of having 1 table with 1 scrambler and 2 judges dedicated to 2 scramble tables with 4 competitors that alternate
> ...


I can easily scramble 2 cubes in the time that it takes for a competitor to switch places with the other competitor, get ready, inspect, solve and write down the time. Even when these competitors are world-class fast. Other people might not scramble as fast, but they should be able to keep up with non-world-class solvers. Only Clock and Square-1 take longer to scramble than to solve (sometimes) and not being able to choose a spot is indeed an issue that would need to be addressed by the WCA

This is the system I would prefer (assuming 2 groups of 4, just double everything for 2 groups of 8):
Two competitor-tables: 1, 2
Two judges: 1, 2 (judges stay with their table)
One scrambler (and optionally 1 runner to check the scrambles, bring them to the competitor-tables and help with scrambling/fixing-bad-scrambles)
Four competitors: 1A, 1B, 2A, 2B

1) All 4 competitors hand in their cubes
2) Cubes 1A and 2A are scrambled and brought to the table
3) While competitor 1A and 2A are competing cubes 1B and 2B are scrambled
4) Repeat 2 and 3 untill the round is finished
5) The 4 competitors become the judges/runner/scrambler and vice-versa

This system would keep tables/timers filled almost optimally and makes sure that everyone helps out. It still allows competitors to (keep) warm(ed) up in between solves

I think we should experiment with this at the (possible) The-Hague-Before-Worlds tournament. There will be lots of experienced cubers there so changing into this setup (or back to normal if it doesn't work) should be much easier than during the first Indonesian Open


----------

